# HP envy 15 vs Alienware m14x



## vipultibrewal (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
I m about to go to college n i want a high end gaming Lappy.......
i got my eyes on these two.. Alienware m14x n HP ENVY 15.....
i know price differ by 10k but its alright.....
Also plz suggest other gamin machines at the price... 75k-85k
Are MSI laptops available in India?? coz they have launched new machines with gtx670m and is aroung 80k(accordin to US price..)
One more thing.... i would like 15.6" laptops or lower.....

Thnx in advance.....


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 16, 2012)

go for the envy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

Comparing the specifications the Envy has a i5 whereas the Alienware has i7. But where the Envy gets more points is the 7690m.
Have a look in the review of the envy
HP Envy 15 (2012) Review & Rating | PCMag.com
there is a particular point where a game ran with 9 fps with all the exe candy turned up and 4x AA
and the Alienware
Alienware M14x R3 Review & Rating | PCMag.com
give the performance part in both laptops a good reading.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 16, 2012)

@thetechfreak
The Envy model available in India has i7, and the GT555M in alienware is slightly better than envy's 7690M.

@OP
Alienware has FHD screen which the Envy does not have, and the graphics are slightly better. However alienware has smaller screen and is heavy as compared to Envy. If you want laptop from MSI wait for a month or two.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2012)

Among the two,its better to go for Alienware.
For MSI ones I guess you need to wait for sometime


----------



## vipultibrewal (Apr 17, 2012)

I think i'll wait coz i m despo for nvidia's new gpu...... i always preferred msi but wasn't an option due to availability........
Plz let me know when are msi laptops comin to india......


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 17, 2012)

the envy is better for the build quality as the alienware is crap if its not the top notch one with dual gfx cards. the envy will also almost match the alien at gaming, the difference will be negligible in real world but benchies may show something else. also the envy looks classier and is an overall better thing to have.


----------

